# Flourite Newbie



## imperialjunkie (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm in the process of starting out a 55 gallon planted tank, and I'm using Flourite which is a first for me. I have a 10 gal. planted tank, but it has normal gravel. I rinsed the Flourite, but it still had a lot of dirt particles that was stirred up by the water. I've just let it sit for about 3 days with the tank half full. No plants (or fish) yet and no filtering. The sediment has settled for the most part out of the water, but whenever I do anything in the tank it stirs it back up. Will the sediment settle below the gravel if I continue to let it set, or should I just get her rolling with filtering and plants and just clean up the mess slowly? Will vacuuming help, or is it better to let the small particles work their way to the bottom?

Thanks.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Once the tank is filled and the filter is running, the tank will settle in a day or 2. You can never rinse it clear.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Be forewarned, too, that whenever you disturb your substrate, when you stick plants in it, move them around, remove them, vacuum, etc., it will kick the dust up again and cloudy up the water before settling on the leaves of the plants and everything else. Stuff works great for the plants but you have to rinse it for a good long time until the water isn’t quite muddy before adding it to the tank and then it will still cloud up a bit. That’s why I recommend and will only use Eco Complete in the future for planted tanks. Looks great, works just as well and best of all, NO RINSING!


----------



## imperialjunkie (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I started my AquaClear filter going with only the sponge. The water movement stirred it up a lot, but it's clearing up now. I'll let it filter for another day or two before I add plants. Might have to buy a new sponge for the filter too. We'll see.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

i did my 90g in full flourite, rinsed it very well. its been a month and even when the plecos really stir it up, its very minimal. just be patient, you plants will love it  just be warned that plecos love to dig in it underneath any DW u may have in there, they like there underground home when the lights are on


----------



## imperialjunkie (Aug 15, 2006)

Luckily the only diggers I'll have are corys. Shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

then your set. with every vac cleaning u get some dust sucked out as well. in a month your laughing!


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

> That’s why I recommend and will only use Eco Complete in the future for planted tanks.


From waht I've been told about eco complete, it costs three times as much and doesnt preform much better then florite. When I setup my 30gallon tall tank in a few weeks, I plan to rinse my florite in a 5 gallon tub, with a running hose at the bottom. The running water will clear out most of the debris. 

Its good to know though, that there is such a product that won't cause this problem.


----------



## imperialjunkie (Aug 15, 2006)

Just planted. Started fishless cycling, and the fish will move in about a month from now.

Planting stirred it up a bit, but the water isn't too cloudy. Seems like most of the small debris has been filtered now.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

imperialjunkie said:


> Just planted. Started fishless cycling, and the fish will move in about a month from now.
> 
> Planting stirred it up a bit, but the water isn't too cloudy. Seems like most of the small debris has been filtered now.


good to hear. now the advice costs $5 made payable to Dirk Diggler po box 6969 90210 beverly hills CA


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There isn't any debris in flourite. Its all clay. The "dust" is created when it rubs together (like breaking up a dirt clump). THe more it rubs, the more it wears down creating dust. By rinsing it "clean" you are only removing more flourite from your total amount. And once it is agitated, the same thing will happen.


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

If you can truely never be free of this problem, then perhaps eco complete is worth the extra money.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Eco complete is nice but it will buffer your water for up to 6 months. SOme people dont like the black color either. I personally dont use either as buying enough substrate for a 75+ gallon tank will run over $200.00. FLourite will clear up once its in the tank and settles (a few days). Then its crystal clear like any other substrate. They are both great substrates. I've used them both in the past and never had any true problems with them.


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just ordered some eco complete at www.aquariumplants.com for $22 20lb bag and free ups ground shipping. If you don't mind spending the extra money I highly reccomend it, I've used both and another type that I can't remember the name of. I didn't like the other two because of the sediment that was always clouding the tank even after a thorough rinse and several months in the tank. Personally I love the black of eco complete and my current black tahitan moon sand, I think it gives great contrast in the tank, brings out the colors of the plants and fish much better and is also dark enough to reduce stress levels.


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Agreed, I have two tanks, one with Flourite and the other with Ecocomplete, and I really like the no-hassle setup and contrast the Ecocomplete gives. I'm considering trying a mix in my 20 gallon.


----------



## azn1stknightsou (Aug 25, 2005)

What about Black Onyx? Have any one you guys tried that before? aquarimplants.com is having a sale on this.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Onyx sand and Tahitian moon sand are the same thing. Both work great but you have to dose more in the beginning than with eco complete.


----------

